# Weight Reduction (and shots of the new 240)



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

Like many nissan and import inthusists alike i have decided to make my latest and newest 240sx prodject lighter than the 1st. even tho it IS a hatch (witch i understand is heavier than coupes) its my 2nd 240sx and needles to say i'ma do things a little bit diffrently than on my previous coupe prodject witch im sure you have all seen. i am at a crossroads here with this as i have completley removed everything and anythign usless in the interior. with one small exception. the sound deading in the floar boards. i have heard dry ice is the answer to this problem. but i dont know the spesifics and i figured i would get the hole story from everyone here on this process. i have herd that alchol helps. and also i have no clue were to pick up such a substance. also i was wordering about removing sheet meatal from the interior. perhaps you hatchback owners have noticed the pice over the rear struts (if you have your car gutted) this to me looks totaly usleless i was planning on removing this as well. my car is down to the bear essectials. before i even swap it for a motor of witch i havent decided on. RB SR or CA. i am building the suspention braking and drivetrain (l.s.d. springs struts control arms pitman arms ect..) so this is were i am with my little prodject (slideways 2) lol here i'll even throw in some pix!

heres a shot of my poorly done so far suspetion...
gas shocks and sportline springs with a lil dash of cusco









my hatches missing hatch









its a 89...cant tell..heheh leftover parts since my 93 coupe had a silvia front end :thumbup: 









and my rear quarter....not bad for 220K miles









well this is my prodject...it looks grim...but hell... its a start!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that is GHETTO!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

heres some of my old 240


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

sexy, for some reason it feels real high of the ground, the silvia


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you can use a chisel and hammer.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that is way too high -_- drop that shizzy!!!!


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> that is way too high -_- drop that shizzy!!!!


lol i dont have any pics of it right before i sold it, but it had a set of sportlines on it. those are 17x8 inch fno1rc's but i wraped them in 245/45/17's so theres a rediculious amout of sidewall. i still have them, there goin on the new hatch, but i got some new tires for em..oh yeah i didnt show u the engine...











the coupe was def sic it had 80k on it

but for 8g's and my car i got

a 03 wrx and that 89 i'm building in a trade. theres plenty more 240's out there that ima buy brfore im done =p

ima just sell the wrx for like 20k its mint. and thne i'll have like 12k for the 89 hatch n yeah i gota lot to play with!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

to get the sound deadning cement off use dry ice and 99%isopropyl alcohol. Put a block of ice in a bucket, pour some alcohol over it and crush up the ice with a hammer to make a nice slush. Then poor it over the area you want chiseled up. Then start chiseling. However depending on the car, this doesn't always work. I've gutted quite a few s13's and each car is different on how the insulation was added. Some can be used without ice, some with it, and some with a heat gun and air chisel (which takes the longest). 


this is my car:


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks a million opium! i owe yah BIG time...were did you get ice dood, i tried liek a local grocery chain and they laughed at me, were did you pick that up at?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

odd.. i can buy it at a safeway


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SliDeWaYs said:


> thanks a million opium! i owe yah BIG time...were did you get ice dood, i tried liek a local grocery chain and they laughed at me, were did you pick that up at?


 Yeah, I've bought it at a few different grocery stores here. The catch is that you need to be over 18 to purchase. I don't know your age or anything but yeah.. And they always ask me a bunch of questions about what I'm going to do with it. I guess looking the way I do... its not too surprising  hahaha (I look alot different now than in those pics above)

If you can't find it at grocery stores, then I suggest picking up the yellow pages or something like that. It's got to be around somewhere. I think the only place you can't buy it is Utah. But that could be an urban legend or something that isn't true.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shave those sideburns son...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^ LMAO


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

Shave those side-MARKERS son. somone told me that...i did it...turned out terrible dont do that. look at my black 240 lol. i'm 19 lol but independetley wealthey hehehe. acualy im piss poor i gota decent job n a wrx thats about it oh yeah i got that grey 240 too =p


----------

